# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Πρώτη κατασκευή ξύλινου κλουβιού...

## joncr

Καλησπερα.
Επιρεασμενος απο τις ομορφες κατασκευες του Νικολα , ειπα να δοκιμασω να φτιαξω και γω ενα κλουβακι στον ελευθερο χρονο μου.
Στην ουσια ηθελα να δω στην πραξη , καποιες τεχνικες και να αποκτησω εμπειρια ωστε να φτιαξω κατι πολυ καλο στο αμεσο μελλον.
λοιπον ιδου:

Ειχα αυτο το τρυπανακι μπαταριας για τις τρυπες



σιγα σιγα αρχισε να περνει μορφη...






μετα το περασα και κασια να σκουρινει
Το συρμα το ισιωσα με την μεθοδο των περιστροφων με δραπανο

και κατεληξε καπως ετσι...



εχει και συρταρακι...



γενικα ηταν μια ευχαριστη και ευκολη κατασκευη , χωρις πολλα σκουπιδια , φασαριες κτλ.
Το επομενο τωρα που εμαθα τα κολπα θα το κανω τελειο...

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραιο!!! Γιαννη, και εχεις βαλει και τις χαντρες επανω!! εχει και σκεπη να μην το χτυπαει ο ηλιος!! μπραβο σου!!! 
μου αρεσε πολυ!! και η κλουβα που ειχες κανει. εαν αυτο ειναι το πρωτο σου, ειλικρινα ανυπομονω να δω και τα επομενα!!!

----------


## joncr

δοκιμασε και συ Δημητρη να φτιαξεις , δεν ειναι τιποτα

----------


## Assimakis

Πολυ ωραιο το εχεις κανει!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γιάννη πολύ όμορφη η πρώτη προσπάθεια !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Με το καλό και στην δεύτερη !!!*

----------


## lagreco69

> δοκιμασε και συ Δημητρη να φτιαξεις , δεν ειναι τιποτα


Η αληθεια ειναι Γιαννη οτι εχω φτιαξει κανα 4αρι σχεδια στο AutoCad και ειναι ετοιμα προς εφαρμογη. 
αλλα δεν το εχω επιδιωξει ακομα!! στο μελλον σιγουρα!! καποιο θα φτιαξω.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Συγχαρητήρια Γιάννη, εκτιμώ την προσπάθεια σου η οποία είναι αξιέπαινος με θαυμαστικό.. Το πρώτο σου βάπτισμα είναι το μεγάλο βήμα.. Από περιέργεια,  τι πρώτη ύλη αγόρασες, και στο σύνολο τι σου στοίχισε!!! Δεν νιώθεις μεγάλη ικανοποίηση τώρα.. Γράψε σε μια γωνιά του την ημερομηνία κατασκευής..
 Θα παρακολουθώ την πρόοδο σου... Πάρα πολύ καλό αν είναι το πρώτο σου.. Εύγε, και ελπίζω και άλλοι να σε ακολουθήσουν.. Ίσως ξεθαρρέψουν..

Θα ανεβάσω ακόμη ένα που έκανα τώρα μέσα στις διακοπές, ίσως αύριο... :Anim 19:

----------


## joncr

Ευχαριστω
Χρησιμοποιησα πηχακια απο σουηδικο ξυλο 1Χ1 και γαλβανιζε ατσαλοσυρμα 1,8 
Για την σκεπη ειχα καποια ξυλα στην αποθηκη και σκεφτηκα να τα χρησιμοποιησω. μου στοιχησε γυρω στα 10 ευρω , αλλα εχω και περισσευμα υλικα για το επομενο.
Τωρα φτιαχνω μια βαση για το τρυπανακι ωστε να μου κανει τις τρυπες εντελως καθετες και σε ισες αποστασεις . Θα σας το δειξω οταν το τελειωσω.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Ευχαριστω
> Χρησιμοποιησα πηχακια απο σουηδικο ξυλο 1Χ1 και γαλβανιζε ατσαλοσυρμα 1,8 
> Για την σκεπη ειχα καποια ξυλα στην αποθηκη και σκεφτηκα να τα χρησιμοποιησω. μου στοιχησε γυρω στα 10 ευρω , αλλα εχω και περισσευμα υλικα για το επομενο.
> Τωρα φτιαχνω μια βαση για το τρυπανακι ωστε να μου κανει τις τρυπες εντελως καθετες και σε ισες αποστασεις . Θα σας το δειξω οταν το τελειωσω.


Σιγά σιγά θα μάθεις τα κόλπα και θα έχεις ότι είδος και μέγεθος θες εσύ να κάνεις.. Θα τα χαίρεσαι τόσο πολύ, διότι βγήκαν από τα χέρια σου.. Αύριο που θα ανεβάσω το νέο κλουβί που έκανα θα ανεβάσω φώτο και ένα πριονάκι καλλιτεχνίας δια να κάνεις όλα τα δύσκολα κοψίματα στα ξύλα.. Κύκλους, κούρβες με ακρίβεια μεγάλη.. Δεν κοστίζει παρά €7...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Η αληθεια ειναι Γιαννη οτι εχω φτιαξει κανα 4αρι σχεδια στο AutoCad και ειναι ετοιμα προς εφαρμογη. 
> αλλα δεν το εχω επιδιωξει ακομα!! στο μελλον σιγουρα!! καποιο θα φτιαξω.


Δημήτρη, χωρίς παρεξήγηση, μπορείς να μου στείλεις τα σχέδια του Autocad με e-mail να τους ρίξω μια ματιά... Θα σου δώσω το e-mail μου με ΠΜ..Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημήτρη, χωρίς παρεξήγηση, μπορείς να μου στείλεις τα σχέδια του Autocad με e-mail να τους ρίξω μια ματιά... Θα σου δώσω το e-mail μου με ΠΜ..Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Νικολα με τιμαει ιδιαιτερα η προταση σου!! και εκτιμω επισης το ενδιαφερον σου!! αλλα δεν δινω ποτε τα σχεδια μου εαν δεν τα εχω υλοποιηση εγω πρωτα. το εχω λιγο αυτο το θεματακι, μπορει να φταιει και η ειδικοτητα μου σαν διακοσμητης,  μην με παρεξηγησεις!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Νικολα με τιμαει ιδιαιτερα η προταση σου!! και εκτιμω επισης το ενδιαφερον σου!! αλλα δεν δινω ποτε τα σχεδια μου εαν δεν τα εχω υλοποιηση εγω πρωτα. το εχω λιγο αυτο το θεματακι, μπορει να φταιει και η ειδικοτητα μου σαν διακοσμητης,  μην με παρεξηγησεις!!!


 Δημήτρη, σέβομαι την στάση σου, είμαστε εφάμιλλο επάγγελμα, είμαι και εγώ αρχιτέκτονας και καταλαβαίνω την στάση σου.. Μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου, επαγγελματική προστασία !!!..  :Confused0006:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Γιάννη, να το σιγατσάκι καλλιτεχνίας. Θα είναι το δεξί σου χέρι..

----------


## joncr

Ναι πραγματι χρησιμο. Εγω εχω το αλλο με την χορδη για πριονολαμα. Ειναι ειδανικο να κανεις διατρυτα σχεδια σε λεπτο ξυλο.
Αυτο:


Να δες περιπου τι μπορεις να κανεις ( το συγκεκριμενο δεν μου αρεσει) :

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Ναι πραγματι χρησιμο. Εγω εχω το αλλο με την χορδη για πριονολαμα. Ειναι ειδανικο να κανεις διατρυτα σχεδια σε λεπτο ξυλο.
> Αυτο:
> 
> 
> Να δες περιπου τι μπορεις να κανεις ( το συγκεκριμενο δεν μου αρεσει) :


Είχα κάποτε το ίδιο και δεν ισορροπεί, σου γέρνει.. Αυτό είναι χάρμα.. Έχει λεπίδες από 3mm-5mm.. Δική σου κατασκευείς το κλουβί !!!

----------


## joncr

οχι απο το νετ ειναι η φωτογραφια. Σκευτωμαι να φτιαξω κατι τετοιο απλα

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> οχι απο το νετ ειναι η φωτογραφια. Σκευτωμαι να φτιαξω κατι τετοιο απλα


Είχα φτιάξει κάποτε στα 16 μου, αλλά είναι μεγάλη φασαρία το στρογγυλό ξύλο στην οροφή που μαζεύονται όλα τα σύρματα.. Όσα σύρματα έχεις τόσες τρύπες πυκνά θα βγάλεις. Όσο πιο μεγάλο κάνεις το κυκλικό ξύλο, τόση ευχαίρια θα έχεις δια τις τρύπες... Είναι βαρετό σχέδιο, θα πρέπει το ξύλο της βάσεως να είναι πιο μικρό.. Αυτό είναι δυσανάλογο με το υπόλοιπο κλουβί... Δεν το νομίζεις!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παρα πολυ ομορφο!
ερχετε ο χειμωνας και θα κλειστουμε μεσα,ελπιζω κατι να κανω και εγω!

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο στον ΓΙΑΝΝΗ για την προσπαθεια και την πανεμορφη κατασκευη και ακομη ενα μπραβο στο Νικολα που μας εβαλε στην << μπριζα >> !!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Μπραβο στον ΓΙΑΝΝΗ για την προσπαθεια και την πανεμορφη κατασκευη και ακομη ενα μπραβο στο Νικολα που μας εβαλε στην << μπριζα >> !!!


Αυτή είναι η προσδοκία μου να μπούνε όσο το δυνατό ποιο πολλοί στο χορό.. Ακόμη θέλω να ασχοληθεί και το γυναικείο φύλλο, υπάρχουν πολλές καπάτσες και δεν το γνωρίζουν ακόμη.. Μια ευκαιρία να αποδείξουν ότι δεν υστερούν έναντι μας, και κατ' έχουν και το θηλυκό δαιμόνιο το οποίον παραδέχομαι ανεπιφύλακτα... ...Ελπίζω Δημήτρη εσύ να μην θέλεις σπρώξιμο εδώ, εφόσον κατασκεύασες και σχέδια !!!!

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο!πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη!γιΑ πρωτη φορα!καλη συνεχεια...!

----------


## skrekas

Συγχαρητήρια...ελπίζω να μην μας δουλεύεις λέγοντας ότι είναι το πρώτο γιατί το αποτέλεσμα είναι εκπληκτικότατο.....και πάλι συγχαρητήρια! Ζηλεύω και νευριάζω ταυτόχρονα με τον εαυτό μου που δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια μου....γκρρρρ

----------


## joncr

Αμα δεν δοκιμασεις δεν μπορεις να τα βαζεις με τον εαυτο σου. Εμενα μου φανηκε πολυ απλο και το αποτελεσμα μου φαινεται οτι δεν αξιζει τα καλα σχολια σας. Αλλα επιφυλάσσομαι για κατι καλυτερο. Γενικως παντα οταν ενθουσιάζομαι με κατι βιάζομαι να το τελειώσω. φαντασου οτι το εφτιαξα χωρις φωτισμο την περισσοτερη ωρα στο μπαλκονι.. Παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι πιανουν τα χερια μου ειδικα σε κατασκευες που εχουν να κανουν με ξυλο ή μέταλλο...(λατρευω το ξυλο)

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Συγχαρητήρια...ελπίζω να μην μας δουλεύεις λέγοντας ότι είναι το πρώτο γιατί το αποτέλεσμα είναι εκπληκτικότατο.....και πάλι συγχαρητήρια! Ζηλεύω και νευριάζω ταυτόχρονα με τον εαυτό μου που δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια μου....γκρρρρ


Τι πάει να πει δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου.. Είσαι χωρίς χέρια, δοκίμασες με υπομονή να αποκτήσεις κάτι !!! Το έβαλες μέσα σου σκοπό και δεν τα κατάφερες.. Να ξέρεις αν σου αρέσει κάτι και θες να το κάνεις η να το αποκτήσεις, θα τα καταφέρεις.. Μόνο με την σκέψη ότι δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου και μόνο, απογοητεύεις τον εαυτό σου πριν καν, το δοκιμάσεις.. Ο επιμένων πάντα πετυχαίνει.. Αυτό να το βάλεις στο μυαλό σου βαθιά μέσα ότι είσαι άξιος δια οτιδήποτε θα αντιμετωπίσεις.. Στην ζωή ότι δυσκολίες βρούμε, εμείς τις δημιουργούμε και κανείς άλλος.. Εμείς είμαστε το Α και το Ω σε ότι κάνουμε και ότι προκαλούμε γύρο μας.. Δοκίμασε και δίωξε αυτή την απογοήτευση από το μυαλό σου.. Όλοι γεννιόμαστε ίδιοι.. Τα καναρίνια που είναι πτηνά, όπως κελαηδά το ένα κελαηδά παρόμοια και το άλλο, έστω και αν δεν ξανάκουσε άλλο καναρίνι να κελαηδά είναι έμφυτο σε κάθε ζωντανό αναπνέοντα οργανισμό.. Αν δεν καταπιαστείς  με κάτι δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ.. Άκουσε με, δεν γνωρίζω την ηλικία σου, αλλά δια μένα αυτά δεν περνάνε...

----------


## skrekas

Πολύ σοφά αυτά που γράφεις φίλε Νικόλα και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την κάθε λέξη. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ γιατί η όλη ιδέα μου φαίνεται δύσκολη.Αυτό εννοούσα λέγοντας "δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια μου". Νομίζω είναι στην αντίληψη του καθενός. Αλλά και γενικότερα οι γνώσεις μου για τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιείτε είναι πολύ περιορισμένες, θα έλεγα επικεντρώνονται κυρίως στην ονομασία τους παρά στην χρήση τους. . Βέβαια ένας παράγοντας είναι και η ηλικία μου(είμαι μόλις 17) που δεν μου επέτρεψε να έχω την ευκαιρία να ασχοληθώ με κάτι χειρωνακτικό. Στο μέλλον σίγουρα θα ασχοληθώ με κάτι παρόμοιο, γιατί με ξετρελαίνει μόνο και μόνο η ιδέα.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> Πολύ σοφά αυτά που γράφεις φίλε Νικόλα και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την κάθε λέξη. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ γιατί η όλη ιδέα μου φαίνεται δύσκολη.Αυτό εννοούσα λέγοντας "δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια μου". Νομίζω είναι στην αντίληψη του καθενός. Αλλά και γενικότερα οι γνώσεις μου για τα εργαλεία που χρησιμοποιείτε είναι πολύ περιορισμένες, θα έλεγα επικεντρώνονται κυρίως στην ονομασία τους παρά στην χρήση τους. . Βέβαια ένας παράγοντας είναι και η ηλικία μου(είμαι μόλις 17) που δεν μου επέτρεψε να έχω την ευκαιρία να ασχοληθώ με κάτι χειρωνακτικό. Στο μέλλον σίγουρα θα ασχοληθώ με κάτι παρόμοιο, γιατί με ξετρελαίνει μόνο και μόνο η ιδέα.


Εγώ ήμουν 14 χρονών όταν ένας γείτονας μας συνταξιούχος έκανε ένα κλουβί όλο στο χέρι, δια τα παπαγαλάκια του.. Αυτό ήταν, ούτε ξαναδοκίμασα ούτε είχα και πολύ ιδέα από εργαλεία, αλλά είπα μέσα μου, "γιατί αυτός να μπορεί να κάνει, επειδή είναι μεγάλος" Όχι είπα θα δοκιμάσω και θα τον νικήσω.. Αυτό ήταν, μετά ότι έβλεπα ήθελα να το κάνω.. Το μόνο όπλο σου να ξέρεις είναι η υπομονή, διότι σε όλα υπάρχει στην αρχή η απογοήτευση της μη επιτυχίας.. Όταν περπάτησες δια πρώτη φορά ακολούθησαν προηγουμένως πάρα πολλές πτώσεις και κλάματα.. Επέμενες και περπάτησες κάποια στιγμή σαν την μαμά σου και τον παπά σου, γιατί !! Γιατί τους έβλεπες εκείνους.. Ξεκίνα και θα είμαι δίπλα σου σε κάθε αποτυχία που θα κάνεις.. Αλλά αν με ακούς ότι σου λέω, δεν θα έχεις μεγάλες απογοητεύσεις.. Από σένα και μόνο εξαρτώνται όλα.. Είσαι νέο βλαστάρι και θα μάθεις πολύ εύκολα να πιάνουν τα χέρια σου !!!

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Γιάννη. Πολύ όμορφη η κατασκευή σου !!!

----------

